# Per Batch Konfiguration des Routers aufrufen und Passwort eingeben



## chrysler (21. September 2007)

Hallo.
Ich möchte bei meinem Router per batch das Konfigurationsprogramm öffnen und das Passwort eingeben. 
Kann ich das beim Speedport W700V? Das Menü könnte wohl html/java oder so sein, die Endung heißt .stm. Die Adresse im Bowser ist 

```
http://192.168.2.1/top_start_passwort.stm
```


----------



## 5im0n (23. September 2007)

Versuchs ma über telnet! 
telnet 192.168.2.1
Gruß
5im0n


----------

